# Questions about locust breeding.



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been trying to breed locusts for about 6 weeks now. You can hopefully see my set up above. I have about 50 adults which have grown from 5ths. I feed my own insect mix (burns dog kibble, oats and cereal) and daily spring greens.

The light is a 75w bulb on a stat, the right thermometer is the temp of the right side of the tank. The left is the surface of the sand. 

The 'sand cocktails' are 50/50 kiln dried sand and vermiculite with straws with holes snipped at regular intervals to irrigate the sand slightly further down. I found in the glasses, the sand mix was drying out despite spraying the top daily. I have actually changed this now to a 7" deep large plastic Tupperware type tub which, with the heat above and regular spraying has condensation all the way down the insides. I tipped out three of the glasses and there was nothing in the sand but however I could see through the last one a white filled laying track so I put it in the tank at the back beside the plastic tub.

I had about 30 locusts originally but too many males so I topped up with more adults but my supplier couldn't give specific sexes. 

I can see the odd couple mating, have never actually seen laying but now in the glass there are 4 holes but with no 'white spit' and there was one hole in the tub.

My questions are:-

1. With not much mating, do you perhaps think my sex ratios are out?

2. Does anyone know where I can get sexed locusts in the UK?

3. With quite a small bulb coverage area, should I get a heat lamp style light?

4. Do you think there are more laying holes in the glass as it is near the heat mat on the back wall and is over heat also?

5. Should I add another small heat mat under the tank below the tub or again, get a bigger wider bulb or even just put another big heat mat under the whole tank? The room is normal room temperature.

It all seems a lot of faff compared to others who have had success with out all this! 

I have successfully bred other feeders such as the easier Dubias and mealworms and have them coming out of my ears and am now eventually getting results from Morios so I'm dead keen to crack this one! 

Any help and advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

Anybody......please? :2wallbang:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Just seen your PM. Help in red!



KrazyKate said:


> [URL=http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y532/Krazykate5/image_zps62ecd5ec.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> I have been trying to breed locusts for about 6 weeks now. You can hopefully see my set up above. I have about 50 adults which have grown from 5ths. I feed my own insect mix (burns dog kibble, oats and cereal) and daily spring greens.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

You're a star Tom, thank you so much for taking the time to do this. 

Since posting there is mating everywhere but no holes, there is one track at the side of the glass which contains white foam and what looks like brown eggs, is that normal?

Going to sort heating from above soon as poss once I get metal mesh so that I don't set the house on fire!

Will start watering instead of misting too.

Is kiln dried sand and vermiculite mixed ok for a medium?

It's typical, after all this bother it looks like two of my dragons are going into brumation. :roll::roll:

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

KrazyKate said:


> You're a star Tom, thank you so much for taking the time to do this.
> 
> Since posting there is mating everywhere but no holes, there is one track at the side of the glass which contains white foam and what looks like brown eggs, is that normal?
> 
> ...


No problem Kate. Eggs start off a yellow colour but do go brown so I'd say that's fine. If they die off they tend to go a really dark brown/black colour. If they're breeding then the females will have to get rid of the eggs, if you find discarded eggs across the tank it means they're not laying in the tubs, this happens from time to time but in general it shouldn't. Holes often get filled in especially if the top of the medium has dried out, I wouldn't worry too much about not seeing holes, like I said if they're breeding there has to be eggs. 

I've never used that medium so couldn't comment but if they're laying in it then I'm sure it'll be fine. If you start seeing multiple discarded eggs then I'd suggest replacing some of the tubs with just sand or sand/soil or adding another. If you don't see discarded eggs over the next week then just sit tight and in a few weeks you should be golden!

: victory:


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

Smashing, thanks again Tom, really helpful, will let you know how I get on.

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

If they are not laying in the tubs, they are not happy with them. The soil maybe too hot, or the soil, too wet, too dry, wrong mix etc. Its worth moving the tubs slightly to give them various conditions, some hotter, some colder. 

My cage has a false bottom, and the tub for the eggs is underneath, so they lay at ground level. They do prefer that given the choice.


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

Dragon Farm said:


> If they are not laying in the tubs, they are not happy with them. The soil maybe too hot, or the soil, too wet, too dry, wrong mix etc. Its worth moving the tubs slightly to give them various conditions, some hotter, some colder.
> 
> My cage has a false bottom, and the tub for the eggs is underneath, so they lay at ground level. They do prefer that given the choice.


That's a fab idea, false bottomed cage, I like it. I think I'd better concentrate on finding fine mesh on EBay or somewhere, to adjust my lamp to a more upright position.

What about cleaning up, I've done it once which was interesting as my partner was screaming, running out of the garage as the odd locust flew about her head and escaped! :roll2: Are they clean and like a regular clean up?

I'll try moving my tub about too as you suggest and you never know, we may have the patter of tiny feet. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Dragon Farm (Aug 7, 2009)

As the false floor is 7mm mesh, all the frass falls through onto a tray beneath it. It keeps things cleaner. The young ones are kept in different cages, normal large pastic boxes. After 4 weeks they are all adult, I clean it out and start a new batch of young ones in the box.


----------



## GirlyEvo8 (Jan 13, 2013)

hey guys was just wondering, are you able to tell the difference between male and female before they are full grown, as mine are smallest - 2" and largest - 3.5" to 4" but they're wings are not fully developed yet


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

*Success!!!!*

Hey Tom & Mark!

At last after 2 and a half months of patience, success! 

Today we have baby locusts!!!!



Thank you for your advice. I changed to an overhead wide clamp lamp, watered more liberally than daily misting and cleaned out all the frass with a small nozzled vaacum about every two weeks. Result, mating all over the joint and loads of white froth filled tracks in the sand. 
Cleaning out the frass next time is going to be interesting!!!

Thanks again guys.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations.. Just starting myself, got 50 ish medium locusts.. And they grow fast!! Lol.

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

vukic said:


> Congratulations.. Just starting myself, got 50 ish medium locusts.. And they grow fast!! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


I started with 50 too. Thought they were never going to hatch! Now there's loads of babies, you should see how quickly they grow. Start about 3 or 4 mm and are double that already. They eat so much!

Still trying to work out how best to water their sand and put in leaves without some escaping. :roll:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I've read elsewhere to just pour it on, rather then spraying.. And others say to put straws in and add water via those..

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

vukic said:


> I've read elsewhere to just pour it on, rather then spraying.. And others say to put straws in and add water via those..
> 
> Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


I just water with a heavy spray but as soon as I lift the mesh lid they all want to escape! Can be so funny sometimes chasing flying locusts round the room to get them back in!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I want a crow just for that purpose! Lol. 

Sent from my ST26i using Tapatalk


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Hopefully im not hijacking your thread but ive started breeding locust about 2 weeks ago, ive just been using moist vermiculite watered every couple of days but at the moment the adults once layed (ive seen them laying and holes) walk over the holes and loose vermiculite fills the holes back up! Is this a problem or will the still hatch? 

It is probably about 14 days since i saw the first adult burrowing her arse lol

Congrats by the way on getting them hatching 
Lewi


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

lewkini said:


> Hopefully im not hijacking your thread but ive started breeding locust about 2 weeks ago, ive just been using moist vermiculite watered every couple of days but at the moment the adults once layed (ive seen them laying and holes) walk over the holes and loose vermiculite fills the holes back up! Is this a problem or will the still hatch?
> 
> It is probably about 14 days since i saw the first adult burrowing her arse lol
> 
> ...


Thanks Lewi

I worried about this too but it makes no difference if they cover over again. If you've got mating and you've got holes as long as it's hot enough and you're watering they hatch eventually! Mine are sitting at about 90-95 heat wise and I spray heavily once a day.

Good luck and keep me posted when the hatch!


----------



## lewkini (May 12, 2009)

Still no babies yet  I'm getting doubtful! Maybe the laying pot isn't getting enough heat!


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

lewkini said:


> Still no babies yet  I'm getting doubtful! Maybe the laying pot isn't getting enough heat!


Stick a digital thermometer probe in and see what you get. Mine took much longer than it said everywhere, I'm sure if you just wait it will happen! From setting up ( and with a bit of messing about changing from glasses with straws to a big deep plastic tub and changing my lamp to a wider clamp lamp) it took 2 and a half months!! Now they won't stop there's babies eveywhere!
I can't get over how much they eat! Beginning to wonder how cost effective it has been. I buy either spring greens from Asda twice a week (95p) or two curly cabbages from Lidl (£1) I did put grass in the other day though and they ate that too!



Keep in touch and let me know how you get on.


----------



## SDC (Oct 24, 2013)

Save yourself a fortune, locusts natural diet is grass and it's free. Just gutload the ones you are about to feed.


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

SDC said:


> Save yourself a fortune, locusts natural diet is grass and it's free. Just gutload the ones you are about to feed.


Hi there

Yeh, I've given them grass but they seem to leave a lot of it. Sometimes go to the market and ask for free greens and yesterday I was given a bag of turnip tops from a farmer. They keep for ages so my growing locusts will be kept going for a while.

Still trying to work out how I'm going to clean them out now, as it's pretty messy and there are baby locusts everywhere!


----------



## JC0609 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi sorry to jump in. I have just started my own colony. What temperature do you keep your sand at? Stuck a probe in and was getting 35c, so switched the heat mat off and am relying on just the light for daytime.

If you have any tips please share.


----------



## KrazyKate (Mar 24, 2013)

JC0609 said:


> Hi sorry to jump in. I have just started my own colony. What temperature do you keep your sand at? Stuck a probe in and was getting 35c, so switched the heat mat off and am relying on just the light for daytime.
> 
> If you have any tips please share.


Hi there

The surface temp of my sand is around 35 degrees with the lamp, it's on 8 til 8 and I have my heat mat on the back of the tank on all the time. I feed lots of greens and water with warm water every two days. Getting lots of babies now. Thinking of trying grass as feed in the New year, beginning to realise that I may be paying out too much on greens which then makes it not really worth it. I try to get free greens at the local market but usually pay 50p-£1 a week for spring greens or cabbage from Lidl or Asda.

I cleaned them out yesterday which was 'interesting' with tiny locusts and over 70 adults to move out of the way! I have a ratio of 49 females and 22 males and loads of smaller sizes in between. I fed some off to my Beardies and geks and they loved them!

Good luck and have a good new year! :2thumb:


----------



## JC0609 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Kate

Made some changes.
I now have a mesh top (humidity at 45-50%) and am leaving the heat mat on at all times. If the vermiculite goes above 31 C it switches off. The basking temps range from 28 C to 37 C. I made a small mistake and added too much water to the lay box after I got frustrated seeing over 10 dig attempts but no laying, so that will have to wait a day or two now. I've also had about 30 large locusts to replace my 20 adults as they die off. I am due a delivery of 50 large locusts and 100 hatchlings (for baby beardies) at some point after the 6th. I will add more locusts to the colony then. I only have 2 or 3 males out if 20 adults though and have only seen 4 breeding sessions.

How long does it take from breed to lay?

Happy new year to you too!


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi,

I have just been reading this thread with great interest & love the idea of a mesh false floor .

Am I reading it right ? The complete floor is 7mm mesh, with laying tubs under the mesh ? Presumably the adults can't get through the mesh but are happy to lay eggs through it into the tubs.

Or am I being daft & missing the point ?

Had a look on ebay but can't see any 7mm ali mesh, any ideas ?

thanks


----------



## JC0609 (Nov 18, 2012)

I had success!!! Babies everywhere!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

